# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Πωλείτε οθονη 2 din pioneer AVH-8400BT

## fotis 65

Πωλείτε η παραπάνω οθονη με προβλημα στην μονάδα. η μπροστινή πρόσοψη είναι λειτουργική σε άριστη κατάσταση. αγορασμένη 550 ευρώ την δίνω (200 ευρώ)

----------


## p270

τι εχει;

----------


## alfadex

έχει είσοδο video που να δουλεύει?

----------


## fotis 65

> τι εχει;


στους 21 μήνες που το είχα έσβησε και δεν ανάβει. Στην αντιπροσωπεια δεν το  παρέλαβαν λόγω ότι είναι εκτός εγγύησης. Μάλλον μητρική μπορεί να είναι το σφάλμα. (δεν έχει ανοιχτεί για πιστοποίηση σφάλματος.)  Η μπροστινή αποσπομενη πρόσοψη πάντως ήταν λειτουργική σε άψογη κατάσταση. Για κάποιον που πιάνουν τα χέρια του (επισκευή) η χρειάζεται ανταλλακτικα (οθονη) .

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

η πιο σύνηθης βλάβη σε αυτό το navi είναι να πεθαίνει ξαφνικά και θέλει πέρασμα  λογισμικό  απο την εταιρεία να σου αναφέρω περίπου και το κόστος επισκευής 150€-170€

----------


## fotis 65

> η πιο σύνηθης βλάβη σε αυτό το navi είναι να πεθαίνει ξαφνικά και θέλει πέρασμα  λογισμικό  απο την εταιρεία να σου αναφέρω περίπου και το κόστος επισκευής 150€-170€


φίλε Νίκο από τον Αύγουστο 2014 την είχα στο servis της pioneer χωρίς να την ανοίξουν και και να κάνουν έλεγχο του προβλήματος. Απλά κόλλησαν στο αν είναι στην εγγύηση η όχι. τελικά την παρέλαβα Ιανουάριο 2015 ανεπισκευαστη. Τι κι αν έβαλα δικηγόρο ....?  21 μήνες την είχα και αγορασμένη 550 ευρώ.....για να δώσω αλλα 150 ευρώ σε αυτούς ????


όσο για την υπογραφή σου δεν ισχύει.

----------


## fotis 65

150  να φεύγει.

----------


## fotis 65

200 ευρώ και δώρο  *NETBOOK HP 5102** με τον δικό του φορτιστή /σκληρό /μνήμη/windows 7 /οθονη αφής/
*

----------


## fotis 65

η δυο λαπτοπ χωρίς την οθονη 2 din 1) *TOSHIBA A300D-155* *Σε άριστη κατάσταση. Με δίσκο ssd OCZ-VERTEX 60gb , ram 4 gb , δεύτερη θέση σκληρού , windows ultimate 64bit , φορτιστή ,τσάντα μεταφοράς . και 1)* *NETBOOK HP 5102 με τον δικό του φορτιστή /σκληρό /μνήμη/windows 7 /οθονη αφής/                              και τα δυο μονο 250 ευρω*

----------


## fotis 65

το hp 5102 πουλήθηκε . παραμένει η *οθονη 2 din pioneer* στα 150 ευρω. καθώς και το *toshiba A300D* στα 180 ευρω.

----------


## fotis 65

πουλήθηκαν και τα 2 λαπτοπ . έμεινε η οθονη της pioneer και την δίνω στα *130 ευρώ* για να φύγει και αυτή . Υπόψιν ότι η πρόσοψη είναι λειτουργική με αξία πάνω από 200 ευρώ.

----------


## fotis 65

στα *50 ευρώ*  σκέτη η μονάδα χωρίς την μπροστινή αποσπομενη πρόσοψη.

----------


## fotis 65

έφυγε και μονάδα ..... και μου έμεινε ένα samsung galaxy s3 i9300 μπλε με σπασμένη οθονη . Συνδέοντάς το με την tv δουλεύει κανονικά. Όλα τα πλαστικά του είναι αγρατζουνιστα. *τιμή 60 ευρώ.*20150919_191834.jpg20150919_191920.jpg20150919_191948.jpg20150919_192032.jpg

----------


## fotis 65

*50 ευρώ για να φύγει.*

----------


## Blemonis

μηπως υπάρχει ακομα η προσοψη?

----------

